# To Be Honest THO



## Jacob (Oct 24, 2017)

WOW


(MODS IS THIS CONSIDERED SPAM)

Question for discussion value: What emotions were u feeling during that direct
My answer: I'm still shocked at what I saw in a good way




 Boostin  - Today at 11:41 PM
it could use a better thread title

 Boostin  - Today at 11:41 PM
would it have hurt your tiny little fingers so much to write out To be honest


----------



## QueenOpossum (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm ready

**** late November tho


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 24, 2017)

actually looks pretty good, makes me not want to throw myself in the trash can, so that's always a plus there


----------



## brutalitea (Oct 24, 2017)

There's a lot more content than I expected. I'm excited.

I wonder if it'll be free though.

Also battery life?


----------



## kayleee (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm SO EXCITED YEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## mitfy (Oct 24, 2017)

im rlly excited it looks so cute!! all the options and features and games are more than i expected for a mobile game


----------



## BigMikey (Oct 24, 2017)

It was worse than I ever imagined. I'll stick to NL, and my DS. Why would I want to downgrade to mobile rubbish.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 24, 2017)

Im delighted for this game!!! I cant wait for late November! The only bad thing is that it will surely have microtransactions , overall , the whole game looks awesome!. .


----------



## kayleee (Oct 24, 2017)

BigMikey said:


> It was worse than I ever imagined. I'll stick to NL, and my DS. Why would I want to downgrade to mobile rubbish.



Okay have fun


----------



## Jacob (Oct 24, 2017)

BigMikey said:


> It was worse than I ever imagined. I'll stick to NL, and my DS. Why would I want to downgrade to mobile rubbish.



UR KIDDING


SERIOUS ANSWER, ITS PROBABLY WAYYY CHEAPER THAN AN ACTUAL CONSOLE TITLE. GOOD CONVENIENCE AND LOW MAINTENANCE GAME. VERY PORTABLE


----------



## Aquari (Oct 24, 2017)

Such an adorable game, I'm very excited!


----------



## 5cm/s (Oct 24, 2017)

i was screaming through the whole thing and spam texting a friend lol oop


----------



## nammie (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm super excited it looks so adorable!!!! plus that fat lil crow!!!! so cute!!!!!!! I'm so happy to finally be able to see animals interact with PWPs more than just occasionally sitting on a bench and I'm more hyped for the eventual switch release now lol


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Oct 24, 2017)

I was just like SIGN ME THE HECK UP!!! the whole way through! It was so worth the wait, it looks amazing :,D


----------



## smallpeach (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm highkey a fan of those bird guys, but I can't help but notice they recolored Brewster's character model for the one that was on the right... They better not try to steal my money smh
I wanna see them in the next game for something, maybe what Nook's Homes does for us in New Leaf.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 24, 2017)

i was really disappointed lol


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 24, 2017)

Jacob said:


> UR KIDDING
> 
> 
> SERIOUS ANSWER, ITS PROBABLY WAYYY CHEAPER THAN AN ACTUAL CONSOLE TITLE. GOOD CONVENIENCE AND LOW MAINTENANCE GAME. VERY PORTABLE



Now that you mention it, this game would help newcomers get into the Animal Crossing series.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 24, 2017)

20 minutes later I'm still shocked


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 24, 2017)

I wish it was out now. It looks so cute. ;_; 

It kind of reminds me of Hay Day.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm willing to try it, but then again I had really lowered my expectations so maybe it'll be a bad game but not as bad as Amiibo Festival was.


----------



## Jake (Oct 25, 2017)

enleft said:


> I'm ready
> 
> **** late November tho



Damn you would have hated waiting 3 years for New Leaf


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 25, 2017)

Jake said:


> Damn you would have hated waiting 3 years for New Leaf


That's probably why we got a actual info drop _one month_ before it's release :3


----------



## Octaviian (Oct 25, 2017)

This was the game I never realized I NEEDED in my life.
I can't believe I didn't think of this concept. I don't typically like mobile games, but there are about 2 I've been faithful to for about 2 years... so I will definitely enjoy adding this to my daily game check-ins!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 25, 2017)

It honestly looks just as good as I hoped it would be! The video was so cute and pleasant to watch and it looks like there will be a lot of things to do in this game. I'm very excited


----------



## Sheando (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks better than I expected! To be honest, I've just wanted the app to release so it would get out of the way of Switch development, but this looks like it might actually be fun.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 25, 2017)

it looks pretty good, though i have a feeling its not gonna hold my attention very well


----------

